# Ship Names



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

I want a ship name for the Crimson Fist's but have a mental block any ideas ?

I was thinking of :

Stronghold

Ferrum Castrum ( Latin for iron fort ) but to much like Iron Fists..

firmus parietis = solid wall

any ideas please ?


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Crimson Fists == 40k, you may want to inquire above.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Wannabe Smurfs Barge? xD

Sorry that was just to mean. Just remember the Iron hands and Iron Warriors pretty much have dibs on everything iron then Imperial Fists are basically wannabe Iron Warriors delusional about the Emperor so their successor chapter isn't probably that different.

Imperator Fidel
Loyalism
Penitence
Abrupt Fist
Crimson Spear

It's easy to come up with a whole pile of themes for different fleets when you think about different aspects of language and elements of your chapter.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Imperial Fists have a Spanish Feel for their names - Pedro, Cortez, etc, so look along those lines.

El Conquistador?
El Matadore?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Fist of Dorn?

Aquilla Imperialis?

Raptoria?

Dominatus?

Imperator?

Executer?

Accuser?

Exemplar?

Dirge Eterna?

-Dirge


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

venganza roja


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you can go to the good old "Enterprise":grin:.
Sorry, Just had to through that one in.:wink:


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

If you want names translated into Latin, I can help you with that. Right now I'm really sick, so I'll just give you a few.

Pugnus Imperatoris-Fist of the Emperor

Sine Clementia-Without Mercy

Justitia Divina-Divine Justice

Virtus Imperatoris-Strength of the Emperor

Aelinos Eternus-Dirge Eternal :grin:

Flamma Odii-Flame of Hatred

Ex Caelum-From the Heavens

Vindicta Caeli-Heaven's Vengeance


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Rynns Fury
Rynns Vengence
Etc

Anything involving the Chapters homeworld is a good idea. Also anything involving "Fist" is good as well.


----------



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow Thanks awsome names


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Rynn's Wrath
Rynn's Fist
Fury of Dorn
I bleedin hate orks? (couldn't help it)


----------

